# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  آموزش ویژوال بیسیک ۶((نحوه Setup  ساختن))

## rahzani

با سلام  [:)] 
من در ادامه آموزش به سوال یکی از دوستان به نام  بهنام خان جواب میدم.

سوال:
طریقه پکیج کردن یا همان Setup سازی در ویژوال چگونه است؟
جواب:
خیلی جالبه که ما بتونیم پس از اینکه برناممون رو نوشتیم به طریقی تبدیل کنیم که به صورت جمع وجور و یکجا فایل ها رو در بر بگیر و بتوانیم اون رو به کامپیوترهای دیگر انتقال بدیم و از آن به عنوان یک برنامه در منوی Programs منوی Start  از آن استفاده کنیم.ونتیجه زحماتمون رو به صورت یک برنامه EXE مشاهده کنیم.
بنابراین من در این مرحله نحوه Setup سازی در ویژوال را همراه با عکس به صورت راحت و مختصر آموزش میدهم.
مراحل Setup   سازی:
قبل از انجام این مراحل ابتدا برنامتون رو بررسی کنید که مشکل کامپالری نداشته باشه وگرنه این مراحل انجام نمی شود.
سپس برنامتون رو در هارد ذخیره کنید تا ویژوال بتونه با استفاده از فایل ها مراحل را بسازد.
شروع:
1.برای Setup  سازی ابتدا باید در منوی Add-ins گزینه Add-in Maneger  رو انتخاب کنید.

2.بعد در پنجره باز شده گزینه Packege and ……. کلیک کرده و آپشن Load/Unload  را انتخاب کنیدتا برنامه پکیج سازی لود شود.



3.بعد روی همان منوی Add-ins کلیک و گزینه جدید Packege and …… کلیک کرده تا کادر ریر باز شود.سپس در کادر باز شده  گزینه  Packege  را انتخاب کنید.


4.هنگامی که روی این گزینه کلیک کردید پیغامی ظاهر می شود . شما گزینه Compile   را انتخاب کنید.با این کار برنامه شما از لحاظ خطا بررسی شده وتبدیل به EXE  خواهد شد.



5.درصورتی که برنامتون رو save  نکرده باشید پیغانی مبنی بر اینکه: برنامه Packege and …… به خوبی کار نمی کند در صورتی که پروژه را Save  نکرده باشید.



6.در پنجره باز شده نوع  Standard Setup Packegeرا انتخاب مکنیم.



7.محل ذخیره فایل Setup  در کامپیوتر مشخص می کنیم.


8.دراین پنجره بعد لیستی از فایل ها مرتبط مشخص می شوند که برنامه نویس بسته به کار برد خود آنها را انتخاب می کنید.


9.در این مرحله ما می توانیم در صورتی که بزرگ می با شد به اندازه های 1.44 و 2.88 و.... تقسیم کنیم که نوع پیش فرض را انتخاب می کنیم. یعنی Single Cab  یک پارچه.



10.در این پنجره نام ابتدای setup را مشخص می کنیم.که در اینجا VBRAHZANI  می باشد.



11.سپس دراین مرجله نحوه قرار گرفتن فایلها و نام و نوع آیکون آنها را در منوی Start>Programs  مشخص می کنیم.



12.سپس این مرجله هم می گذرانیم.



13.دراین پنجره مشخص میکنیم که فایل اجرایی برنامه را به صورت اشتراک در اختیاربرنامه های دیگر یا چند برنامه.چون میتوان از این فایل اجرایی برای چند برنامه استفاده کرده.



14.ودر انتها نام پوشه برنامه را انتخاب می کنیم.


اگه سوالی پیش آمد با من در میان بگذارید. [:)] 
یا علی.

----------


## هانی هاشمی

سلام
دستتون درد نکنه
اگه با این برنامه توضیح بدید ازتون ممنون می شم Installer VISE 3.6

----------


## M * M * A

با سلام
 نرم افزار Installer VISE بهتر و پیشرفته تر است.

----------

